# Gator 4x6 fuel problems



## Joe shanahan (Nov 14, 2020)

Gator stopped and i changed filer at the bowl and wont start
bowl filled up with cranking of engine the hand pump did not work,
What way is the on side at fuel tank fuel switch ? 
I got it to run and then it quit, filter bowl is not full of fuel 
Can any one help 
Older gator diesel late 90s


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think grnspot110 has a gator, maybe he'll see this and offer some advise. 

http://manuals.deere.com/cceomview/OMM136969_L0/Output/OMM136969_L05.html

*Using Fuel Shut-Off Valve*
NOTE: Fuel shut-off valve is installed on early model machines only. Turn valve to OFF (closed) position before transporting or storing the machine.

1. Tip operator's seat forward
2. Turn knob (A) to shut off or turn on fuel flow. Valve is on when arrow on knob faces upward.


----------

